# looking for flint



## leannejay (3 February 2012)

_im trying to trace a pony that i sold about 11 years ago, he is a grey welsh mountain pony called flint, he is around 12hh and about 19 years old. he was a fantastic jumping pony and loved attention, he could be really cheeky and was a nightmare to catch. had so much character. if anyone has any info please get in touch. thanks. _

1st time here so sorry if this doesnt belong here. and i have 1 picture of flint, not a very good 1 but im unsure how to upload it


----------



## leannejay (3 February 2012)




----------



## leannejay (7 February 2012)

any info at all would be great. would love to know how he is doing


----------



## leannejay (26 October 2012)

bump


----------



## melbiswas (27 October 2012)

Another bump. Hope you get some news. It's very hard not knowing where / how they are.x


----------



## leannejay (28 October 2012)

we are desperate to find him but no-one seems to know what has happened to him. he was sold to 2 young girls called chelsea and kirsty but do not know there surnames. i have no idea how else to trace him


----------



## Rueysmum (29 October 2012)

If you can remember a few more details it would help.  Where did the girls he was sold to live?  You could try looking at Pony Club websites/jumping show results etc. etc.  Google is your friend if you give it enough information.


----------



## leannejay (29 October 2012)

bedlington i think but they were only about 8 year old. 1 of there dads bought him but they only had him a few weeks.


----------



## leannejay (22 November 2012)

still no closer to finding him  he never had a passport so chances are his names changed. i think i will never find him


----------



## leannejay (1 December 2012)

bump


----------



## leannejay (10 January 2013)

ok so i found the girl that we sold him to (chelsea) she gave me this pic of flint  i contacted the owner of the yard we had flint at and she gave me chelseas details and told me she sold him to a riding school. so i send chelsea a message and 1st she said she doesnt know who she sold him to then admitted the owner of the yard sold him for her :/ so i ask the yard owner if she sold him and she says no :/ 

now i dont know what to do. neither will tell me who he was sold to


----------



## leannejay (24 January 2013)

i have rang round and emailed riding schools but know one recognizes him. anyone any idea what else i can do?


----------

